# LBGT still trying ....



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hiya, 

seem there are anumber of LGBT here who had had a number of tx and are finding it a long and widing road. 



Any one fancy meeting up in chat one evening and having a chin wag?



Bridge x


----------



## Lisa139 (Sep 11, 2011)

I think this would be a great idea.


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool, 

Ive asked one of the managers if it can go on the calender or if it needs to be informal. 

Any days you cant do, that arent convienient? 

Tue Sat and Sunday at the moment are looking quiet on the FF calender but Im sure a seperate room could be set up on the same night if need be. 

Bridgex


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

I would be up for this, would need to be a weekday though as have precious little time with DW at week ends so don't really get online much sat/sun


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool  tinki.

Ill get my rota end of this week so Ill check it and and suggest some dates. 

Would be good to hang out. 

Bridgex


----------

